# Recommended Tires?



## danny25 (Jul 17, 2003)

I need some help with tires for a 98 Max SE. My Aunt has one and needs new tires bad. She doesn't need high performance summer tires like Toyo T1S's, but some kind of summer tires would be good. Since this is a car enthusiast board I'm sure most of you only buy the best high performance tire, but I thought it might be worth a shot to see if anyone had an opinion on a lower cost option.

Thanks


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

well hello danny... (tapping fingers)

Some simple H rated Yoko's work great on the max giving it a really confortable ride. Depending on the wheels the max has, you'd use either 215/60/R15 or 205/60/R15

The 215 will help with braking and give a better ride... as you should know.


----------



## danny25 (Jul 17, 2003)

don't worry, i'm not gonna whore your board. 

Well, as you should know since I said SE, 215/60/R*15*s will not work. 

I found some Kumho's on tire rack that were cheap and had pretty good ratings, they are the Ecsta 711s. Know anything about Kumhos?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh duh (slaps forehead)

The Kumhos are pretty popular among the Maxima guys. Pretty soft for a comfortable ride and their performance tires have worked well also. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Might want to check Firestone LH30. I've got them on the wife's '99 Altima, and for an H rated, they have done pretty good. 70,000 mile tread wear out warranty, all season. She has about 20,000 on the tires and has not had any issues with them, and has at least 75% of the tread left. They are not up to my Michelin Pilot A/S, but in your 205/60/15 and Tire Rack has them for $60 each, its hard to complain about them.

Mike


----------



## danny25 (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks, I'll look into those too


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

toyo fz4


----------

